# The horny Button



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Wish I had that button.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow not sure about that one. :


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Is she spayed?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

yes, she's spayed. I don't think it's sexual - but it sure seems to be pleasurable to her. Just loves to rub her rump on things or get it rubbed. The moaning noises are the best thing about it, though. 

No other dog I've known has done this..


----------



## Arkle13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mmmnnnn - lucky her, my good lady says our girl does the same and its a Golden thing!

Malc
http://goldenretrieversoftheuk.forumup.co.uk


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

our horses & llamas will do this sometimes...for them it's just an itchy spot. they can't reach it & will scratch on a fence post or lean in to you if you scratch there. maybe she's itchy...?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

That's too funny! lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My first dog Cedah had one of those "Horny Spots" in the same spot with the exact same response. It was funny/embarassing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ummm, the tito monster has a horny button, but his is on the underside...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess Murphy kind of does that too.. not the noises.. but if you scratch his lower back near his tail, he sticks his head out..


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

okay...I don't have pics of her doing it on a person, but here she is making love to the corner of the house.
The sound effects are part of the experience, so I supplied them manually.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

tannernoodle said:


> Wish I had that button.


 
LMFAO! just too funny!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I've had several that did that. Its normal, not sure how to train her out of it but im sure theres a way.


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!! Reminded me of Yogi the bear cartoon long time ago =) the way he would scratch his back on the trees.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadiesdream said:


> I've had several that did that. Its normal, not sure how to train her out of it but im sure theres a way.


Awww, now why would'ja want to do that ? It's Pudden's Gspot


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ralph used to love having that part of his back scratched and then Holly caught onto it too - we used to say to her "Come and do the Rhumba" and she would come and stand for us to scratch her. Both were neutered, so i don't thinkit's a sexual thing. Perhaps it's similar to us liking our feet rubbed???


----------



## goldieduo (May 10, 2008)

um...Brandi lives in a state of horniness. she's always trying to dominate Pumba or any human she feels territorally (haha, is that even a word) threatened by. If anything, I wish I could find the button and turn it off. :doh:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it's literal horniness. I think that's a really hard spot for her to reach with her mouth if she wants to scratch it, and an impossible one to reach with a paw. So she's learned how to scratch it on something or how to get the humans to do it. Gus used to love having that spot scratched, but I didn't scratch it when he presented it to me because I didn't want him doing it to company.


----------



## goldieduo (May 10, 2008)

Hmm, never thought of it like that...


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Abbie humps cushions!  We had them before we got her and the material is a bit like Golden fur. :doh: She doesn't make any noises when doing it but she is oblivious to all around.  She has been spayed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I just read this. LMAO!

Jasmine does the same thing, but I never thought to call it a "horny button" LOL. She backs into you to say "hi" so that you are sure to scritch that spot on her butt. She also dances up and down on her back feet going "huuuuh, huuuuh, huuuuuh" the whole time.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

never mind


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

tannernoodle said:


> Wish I had that button.


==========================================================

Hmmmm.......


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Both Sam, Ike, and my sister's Beagle would turn their heads side to side slowly sticking their tongues out and licking the air when that same spot was rubbed. Ike will even try to back up onto a person and push against them to rub that spot. He'll hike a leg up to get a better position in our laps too. Ike is so insistent on doing this repeatedly, that we call it 'The Butt Thing'.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Pudden said:


> okay...I don't have pics of her doing it on a person, but here she is making love to the corner of the house.
> The sound effects are part of the experience, so I supplied them manually.


kinda reminds me of a bear rubbing a tree


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> kinda reminds me of a bear rubbing a tree


 
well, we have more bears than trees around here 
Once, a moose rubbed her butt against the cabin at about the same spot Pudden does in the pic - the whole place started jumping at 3 am. I thought it was an earthquake. The Pudden went into hysterics all night.

Then in the morning, she and her calf had parked themselves right in front of the door. Gave me the hairy eyeball whenever I tried to leave the house. I couldn't go to work till the afternoon, when she finally ambled off.


----------

